# The Snow geese got the last laugh.



## Snowline (Apr 6, 2012)

I spent last week finding myself ticked off because the snow geese were piling into our area big time and I had other more "important" things that caused me to hate life. Which made it impossible for me to hunt. Saturday I had to work in the morning and spent the rest of the day scouting. Everyone of my farms that I have permission to hunt were holding tons of Snows. I pick a farm that I wanted to hunt the next day. My hunting partner had to work doubles all weekend so I knew I had to set up and breakdown by my self. WTH lets do this. I get to the field at 2:30 and find out there is a half inch of frost so I had to punch holes for all my sillosocks. I keep asking my self " How bad do you want this boy"? The sun comes up finding me still punching holes and setting decoys. Now I'm saying to God.. Please Lord slow the sun down. Please Lord slow the sun down I need numbers. Well I finish and get ready for the blood bath to follow. By now ducks are piling into the field followed my Canada's but no Snows huh . Just the day before there were ten's of thousands trading between the corn field and the hay filed all day right next to each other. After all that work all I saw was two small flocks heading north, dot high. They must of bugged out late in the afternoon on Sat. After I picked up my spread I went around to all the fields that were holding geese the day before and they were all empty not a Snow anywheres to be seen. I think I've gone from hunting them to just wanting to kill them LOL They got the last laugh I did learn a lot this year though, a lot.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

This will just make it all the sweeter when you do put the beat down on them!


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Snow Goosing leads to mental instability and is the leading cause of alcoholism in Canada.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

fieldgeneral said:


> This will just make it all the sweeter when you do put the beat down on them!


X2. :sniper:


----------



## Snowline (Apr 6, 2012)

fieldgeneral said:


> This will just make it all the sweeter when you do put the beat down on them!


I hear ya general, I'm already making plans for this fall. I'm changing the way I hunt in the fall. I normally hunt divers through late Oct-Nov, but after all the yahoos that showed up this past fall. I'm heading to the fields looking to trip up some juvies on their way south.

After I tell my friends what I went through on Sunday they promptly tell me I'm already nuts SkunkNipples LOL I've already done the whole alcoholism thing. Rehab did me a whole world of good, for sure, it cut my drinking in half.

I'm sure there are those who after all the work I went through and taking out the same five shells from the gun they started with that morning would have said SCREW THIS and sell their gear. Not this idiot, I'm looking to buy 20 doz headless sillosocks. What do you guys think of them? I'm looking to buy the econos and paint them myself. Only because of the price.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Snowline, was the weather the weekend you hunted those birds setting up for them to leave? When I say that, I mean was there a few days in a row of steady, nice weather? That may of caused them to stage up and book north. Sometimes you have to really hone in with the weather and a lot of times that will tell you what the birds are about to do. If you were scouting and the birds have been in the area for a little while and then you get a couple days of beautiful weather, you can count on those birds disappearing. Just my two cents..


----------



## Snowline (Apr 6, 2012)

The weather was cold, but nice Thur--Fri and we had a south west wind and rain the day they headed out. Sun we had a south west wind and clear sky's, it dropped down in the mid-twenty's Sat night. From about Wen on, their numbers grew like crazy, we had snows in farms where they've never seen them before. I knew it was the week to hunt them, but couldn't get away to do it. Such is life, next year I guess. Thanks for your help :thumb:


----------

